# Shed and Fencing



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

We may be getting a second horse soon and I would like to have one pasture be solely for horses. Right now we have barb wire around the pastures - which I know is not very safe for a horse, but we have electric wire in front of it - and the shed is attached to the barn. 

If we did make this one pasture for the horses, we'd have to build a new shed. I'd like to have a small tack room attached so I can store my stuff and also the horses be able to come in under the shed and there be enough room. How big would you suggest the shed where the horses would come under be? 

I'm thinking 20' x 20'-30'. Would that be big enough for two average sized horses?

If you have a shed, did you build it yourself or buy it as is/a kit? If so, where did you get it?

--------------

Next is fencing. Which is kind of tough to figure out because there's a hundred options out there. As I said, we have barb wire. And because we have cattle, I kind of need a fence that will keep them back. But, only two sides of this pasture will the cows possibly have access to. 

I know electric fence is good for horses, although I'm a little wary of it. XD Been shocked quite a few times in the past, rather not again! What type of fencing do you have or recommend? I'm not throwing electric fencing out the window - and I know the cows will respect it and not have a problem with electric fencing. 

I was looking at some fencing and saw a woven wire fence, with a board on top for visibility. But I'm all ears for ideas. 

Thanks!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Now I'm interested in barbless. Sounds like a good fence and would probably be well enough for the cows also, at least on the sides they're on.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

I've used barbless wire in the past with great results for keeping my horses in. But I always ran a strand of hot wire along the inside of the posts. 

Not sure if cattle will respect that set up, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

If you are allergic to electricity, possibly your best option is a fence made of steel pipe. Strong, visible, low maintenance, and if your posts are solid it won't get bothered by horses leaning on it.

Diamond weave and board fencing are good and safe, but most people find they need at least a hot scare wire offset on the inside to keep the horses off.

Hi tensile smooth wire works great for cattle if it's hot. Otherwise they will eventually get through it. It's not visible enough for horses, but a board all they way along the top would solve that. It would also give them something to chew on.

A good three wire-electric fence is cheap (compared to the other options), easy to maintain, safe, and will keep your horses and cattle inside.

Two of the horses I grew up with had nasty encounters with barbed wire. Both were lucky they lived.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

HombresArablegacy said:


> I've used barbless wire in the past with great results for keeping my horses in. But I always ran a strand of hot wire along the inside of the posts.
> 
> Not sure if cattle will respect that set up, though.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm leaning more towards barbless, seems like it'll be an easier setup. If needed we can run an electric wire across the front. Currently, the fence between the main pasture and "future horse pasture" (we'll call it) has an electric wire on main pasture's side of the fence.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I think I.know where I'd.like the shed, closer to my grandpa's barn, but it would be on a hill. Would that be okay? Reason I want it closer is so I can drag a hose.from the barn to the shed for water. Now, come winter the water will freeze and I won't have a way to use a water heater until I chop it daily. Or just let them into the main pasture (it has electric around) and they can drink from the water tank that has a heater to.keep it from freezing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Since you have barbed wire, the electric should be a good 4' inside the barbed. Any closer could prove disastrous, a horse reaching thro barbed wire, getting zapped. Remember Murphy's Law.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't know about building a shed on a hill; however, it did remind me of one BO I know that every day would stretch his hose out straight on a very slight incline.

He said it would keep it from freezing. And it did. By draining on this incline that was barely noticeable. I watered there sometimes, and even if I had to dig it out of snow and ice it was clear.

So I'm thinking if you had a hose from barn to shed on an incline the whole way, you would just need to leave the hose stretched out and unhook the ends daily.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Putting a shed on top of a hill is good for drainage.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

There's no reason you have to have the water anywhere near the shed. Put the trough where it is easy to fill and you have an outlet to plug in a heater. Here in Minnesota if you have an unheated trough you don't get to "chip ice." You get a 100 gallon frozen block and wait for spring.

The rest of the winter you carry water out every morning and night in five gallon buckets. It's very motivating for locating an electric outlet near the trough.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice everyone! I appreciate it. Made a little drawing of how I wanted things, but still in the thinking process. =) 



Joel Reiter said:


> There's no reason you have to have the water anywhere near the shed. Put the trough where it is easy to fill and you have an outlet to plug in a heater. Here in Minnesota if you have an unheated trough you don't get to "chip ice." You get a 100 gallon frozen block and wait for spring.
> 
> The rest of the winter you carry water out every morning and night in five gallon buckets. It's very motivating for locating an electric outlet near the trough.


I would like it near the shed. Even if it wasn't, I'd still have to drag a hose from inside my grandpa's barn or else they wouldn't have any. Unless my dad and uncle want to mess with plumbing and electrical stuff. 

When winter first begins, we don't put a tank of water for the cows. They still drink from the pond and we have to go, twice a day, and chop holes here and there so they can drink. When the ice gets too thick its hard to chop, then we get the tank out.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

So...we can't do as I planned. We can't really switch out the fence because we have cows, they may not respect barbless and could just walk right through it. My idea is to put two strands of electric wire on the pasture side of the fence. Would that work? Roman has always done great with it and never any major injuries - just a scratch several years ago that healed on its own. My only concern is if they run together, they may get a little carried away. But with the electric wire there, I don't think it'd be much of a problem.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

That's the issue with barbed wire...well wire in general honestly. The horses get carried away and the next thing you know there's a vet bill headed your way.

Is the pasture big enough to maybe make a tiny lane? Just big enough for a person and weed eater to pass through? If so I'd set it up where the horses could not get to the barbed wire at all.

I'm a fan of board and no-climb with a strand of electric around the top. But I also know that is not always possible.


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm thinking of a bunch of new fencing....considering RAMM brand fencing. I think a much better option for horses that an actual wire fence.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

The main pasture is...8 or so acres. Plenty of room to run, but there is an electric fence and I'm sure she will learn where the fence is and respect it. I am wanting to add another strand of electric. But for now, she'll be in the lot which is horse panels (like the wire/metal, idk) and boards.


----------

